
McCarthy - Dijkstra short polemics in 1976 - fogus
http://kazimirmajorinc.blogspot.com/2010/04/mccarthy-dijkstra-short-polemics-in.html
======
metaguri
I had trouble figuring out if they were joking with each other or being
serious. Regardless, I must say that they both have a quite peculiar style of
writing, and it was cool to see the human side of two people that I've studied
so much.

The previous post referenced at the top
([http://kazimirmajorinc.blogspot.com/2010/03/what-dijkstra-
bl...](http://kazimirmajorinc.blogspot.com/2010/03/what-dijkstra-blogged-
about-lisp.html)) also has a lot of great material.

------
raintrees
Warning: Sunglasses may be required when viewing this site in combination with
others that use lighter backgrounds...

